# authentification airpods



## Gordium (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous ,
Aujourd'hui j'ai acheter des airpods sur le bon coin , le vendeur disais qu'il a fait un coup d'assurance et il ma vendu des airpods sous blister avec facture de la fnac.
J'ai quand même vérifier le numéro de série directement sur place avec le site apple 

 qui ma certifier sur le coup que c'était des vrai , je l'ai ai tester sur place et tout était nickel.
Une fois chez moi je décide de les enfiler et en les mettant j'entend un 'connected' et ceci affiche ça sur mon tel


 impossible de voir "airpods suivis du nom" et de faire les différent réglage sur l'écouteur droite ou gauche.

Comment je peut être garantie que ceci son véritable ? J'ai vraiment pas l'impression que ceci sont des vrai malgres la validation du numéro de série..


----------



## Jack743 (1 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour.

Meme soucis. Avez vous trouvez une solution?
Merci


----------



## MrTom (2 Janvier 2020)

Ça sent l'arnaque votre histoire...


----------



## Jack743 (2 Janvier 2020)

Personnellement j’ai trouvé le problème. J’avais un boîtier charge sans fil d’airpods 2 et mes écouteurs sont des 1ères générations qui ne sont forcément pas ceux du boîtier... d’où le problème....
Vérifier le numéro de série de vos écouteurs si ça commence par A1... ce sont des 1ère génération si ils commencent par A2... des deuxième génération. 
‘cordialement


----------

